

Any good ntlk alternatives for python? - michElGrand

I recall reading here about a researcher who released an ntlk alternative for python. That was about a month ago, but I can&#x27;t seem to find the name of the module now, do any of you guys remember it?
======
syllogism
If you have any questions about SpaCy, let me know :)

[https://honnibal.github.io/spaCy/](https://honnibal.github.io/spaCy/)

A few things are a bit disorganised at the moment.

In particular, the documentation and the install stuff are rougher than I'd
like, and I haven't gotten the license and payment process so smooth yet.

That said, it's disorganised because the response has been very good. It seems
certain I'll be able to keep working on this full time.

~~~
michElGrand
that's the one. Thanks a lot. I will give it a test drive for some work I do
at my company. If it's a good fit we'll be more than happy to pay for a
commercial licence.

------
anubhabb
Add a ASK HN tag for better response

------
sharmi
How about NodeBox Linguistics?
[https://www.nodebox.net/code/index.php/Linguistics](https://www.nodebox.net/code/index.php/Linguistics)

It still bundles NLTK with a few other NLP libraries.

------
wodenokoto
you are thinking of SpaCy.

[https://honnibal.github.io/spaCy/](https://honnibal.github.io/spaCy/)

------
doug1001
i wonder if you mean SpaCy, which was on HN a little less than two months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8942783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8942783)

i followed this thread and then installed SpaCy and ran the examples; really
nice work in my opinion.

~~~
michElGrand
yep, that's the one. Thanks for the response

